# Who drew a tag? Lets hear em!



## #1 Elk Guide (Jul 26, 2006)

Who drew a tag? Lets hear em!


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

Sorry......grrrrrrrrrr.

Well hopefully the wife or daughter got one.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Not here. 3 chances.....


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Not me again this year......who is this any way? send me a message i would like to chat with you and see if i know you .


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Unsuccessful again , I guess I''ll try again next year.


----------



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

"Not I," said the horse...


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Negative...4 chances.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

*Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2006 Elk drawing.*

Pretty much the same answer I get from the Gatorade contest! :sad:


----------



## Winterover (Jan 22, 2001)

Congratulations! you are successful in the 2006 elk drawing.
8/26-30;9/15-18


ANY ELK!

elk guide, I'm sure I'll be getting ahold of you 

Guys, I can't tell you how excited I am. I have been putting in for this every year religiously since the early 80's. When I saw congratulations I started shaking and felt the blood drain from my face, then I read the "any elk" line about 3 times before it sank in that I could shoot a bull. The first call I made was to my forever hunting partner (dad) to let him know. Tomorris is my 45th birthday and I can't think of a better present.

winterover


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2006 Elk drawing.


Looks like the wife and daughters did not have any luck either!


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

congrats


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Where do I find out ?S


----------



## Huntinman225 (Sep 24, 2005)

Winterover said:


> Congratulations! you are successful in the 2006 elk drawing.
> 8/26-30;9/15-18
> 
> 
> ...


Congrates!!!!!!!:woohoo1: :woohoo1: :woohoo1: 

Now we will wait for your "I GOT ONE" post


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

Sampsons_owner said:


> Where do I find out ?S



https://secure1.state.mi.us/rssdraw/


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

*Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2006 Elk drawing.*

   * There's always next year !!!!*


----------



## WOODS (Feb 9, 2006)

Nope. First try though


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Sorry you are unsuccessful  . S


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

Nope. 20th year in a row  .


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

They are sorry again


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

WINTEROVER - Congrats!!!!! Good Luck!!:coolgleam


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

not me, not this year....again!
I'm up to 2 chances


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

I got "NADA 3":lol:


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Nope 2 chances


----------



## Blueracer (Jan 14, 2005)

Negative


----------



## Winterover (Jan 22, 2001)

Thanks for the congratulations. I am still on cloud nine. Thia is definately a once in a lifetime experience. Burksee, there will definately be a party if I get a bull, my advice- buy stock in Anheuser Busch. We may have to have the first ever battle creek / kalamazoo MNG to celebrate:evil: 

Josh and Carl, Thanks for the PM's. I will definately be in contact with both of you.

Now its time to get busy, I only have 4 weeks to plan for this. I'm already putting together my list of what I need to do to get ready, first up this weekend, sight the gun in.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

First year I forgot to apply. Oh well, debating on a CO elk hunt right now anyway.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Unsuccessful!!


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Congrats Winter!!!! I have never applyed but am gonna next year so that when I am 45 I may have a do a shot(I m 25 now). If we do a Kzoo, BC MnG Im intell me where.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## duckboy123 (Jul 3, 2005)

You have unsuccessful again!


----------



## BoonDog (Feb 21, 2006)

Unsuccessful...0 -2.


----------



## buckslayer (Dec 8, 2001)

Unsuccessful...4 chances next year...Congrats to Winterover..to cool
*BUCKSLAYER*


----------



## redwingsdude (Jan 6, 2002)

*Congratulations!* You have been selected to receive a 2006 elk hunting license for the early elk season, which will open August 26, close August 30, and reopen for the period September 15 to September 18.

You were selected for an *Antlerless Elk* license for the hunt area *L*, as indicated in the 2006 Michigan Elk Hunting Guide.

-Exact words from the DNR.

This is unbelievable. This was the fourth year I've put in for the elk draw, and knowing it was even less than a once-in-a-lifetime chance, I didn't expect much again this year. But wow! I get the privelage to kill an elk in my home state!

At first I thought I was getting another survey for something, but then I saw "congratulations" and "elk" and I was ecstatic!

Congrats to you too Winterover, maybe I'll see you at orientation. I can't wait. And it's true, it hasn't even sunk in yet.


----------



## #1 Elk Guide (Jul 26, 2006)

redwingsdude said:


> *Congratulations!* You have been selected to receive a 2006 elk hunting license for the early elk season, which will open August 26, close August 30, and reopen for the period September 15 to September 18.
> 
> You were selected for an *Antlerless Elk* license for the hunt area *L*, as indicated in the 2006 Michigan Elk Hunting Guide.
> 
> ...


Have a great hunt!


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

hey way to go redwingsdude.! i sent you a pm hope to chat with you soon......lets all hope the heat leaves us so it can cool down before this hunt....bye carl


----------



## Winterover (Jan 22, 2001)

Congratulations, I am sure we will run into each other at orientation. I'll be the one in the orange hat:lol: :lol: 
I'm glad to know i'm not the only one from here who got drawn. I know how I felt when I found out and I'm sure you are just as excited. I am still on cloud 9 five days later. 
See you up there!!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I am 0 for the 1980's, 1990's and thus far in the 21st century.

Congrats to those of you who were picked. 

Please file reports about your success, and be sure to take a lot of pictures, for many of us it is the closest we will get to a Michigan Elk Hunt.


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

Unsucessfull........ 3 Chances!

The $4 dollars I spend every year is worth the second or two of hope that I have when I check the results.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Congrats Redwingsdude!!!!! Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Congrats guys for the successful draw. Just another chance here. 
I was up at my moms checking out my food plot and saw more elk tracks than anything else. On the other side of the creek I saw a nice 5x and another younger one who melted behind some pines before I had a chance to take a head count. Someday!


----------

